# Dash swap question



## mikeprojectrb (Nov 16, 2003)

I was reading on SCC web site about there siliva project that they got the 180sx tach to work on the 240sx's dash by unscrewing it off the clip's dash and triming and putting it on along with the screws from the 180sx (the clip the got the sr20det out of). My question is when I put a rb20det in a k24e car what are my optios, can I use the the sohc dash like SCC or do I have to use the whole skyline dash? (I know the rb is a six cylinder don't flame me on that part) I really like the center tach w/digital speedo what model 240 did that come on or was that a option? I also saw when SCC did there hybrid how to on the rb25det they used the rb's dash and I saw I think it has a little boost gauge would that be fuctional after a swap is it acurate with stock boost?
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/projectcars/0402scc_projectsilvia/
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0309scc_hybrid/index.html


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

dunno, but I'm using my stock cluster on my rb. It's not done yet though.. almost, but still no.


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

i'm not done with my swap either but i'm planning on putting the rb25det cluster into my car with the stock dash.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

off topic::you better sell that whack ass honda witha whack ass "gsr" turbo. next time just say "p.o.s. honda - sold"


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah...the honda was pretty whack but it could take hold its own..but i'm glad i'm into the RB 240s now bc i can make so much more power with so much less money than those hondas.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

RB25T_240 said:


> yeah...the honda was pretty whack but it could take hold its own..but i'm glad i'm into the RB 240s now bc i can make so much more power with so much less money than those hondas.


hell yah :thumbup:


however i cant help but noticed that you typed "so MUCH LESS money..." lol. but you made the right choice nonetheless.


----------

